# Welches LadysMountainbike Hardtail



## 1985dani (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

möchte mir ein Mountainbike Hardtail kaufen, Preis bis 1000.

Über 2 habe ich mich schon ein bisschen informiert das wäre:

*KTM Baggy Sue*

Rahmen:
BAGGY SUE (905), Material: Aluminium 6061 triple-butted, Comfort-Geometrie, Semi-Hydroforming Rohre, Steuerrohr für integrierten Steuersatz, Hinterbau mit Muscle-Shape, Konisches Sitzrohr, KTM 3D Ausfallenden mit Discaufnahme, Disc only
Gabel:
Rock Shox Tora SL Air, Travel: 100, S: Solo Air Spring, D: Turnkey Lockout, A: ext. Reb. & Turnkey Lockout, Lockout with Pop-Lock Lever
Schaltwerk:
Shimano Deore XT s, 9-fach, Top Normal - konventionell "Shadow-Design"
Schalthebel:
Shimano Deore, Schalthebel RapidFire - Two-Way-Release
Umwerfer:
Shimano Deore, Down Swing, Dual Pull
Kette:
Shimano HG73, Schaltungskette HG 9-fach Type
Zahnkranz:
Shimano HG50, Zahnkranzkassette 9-fach
Übersetzung:
vorne: 3-fach, 44 - 32 - 22
hinten: 8-fach, 11 - 13 - 15 - 17 - 20 - 23 - 26 - 30 - 34
Kettenradgarnitur:
Shimano M442, Kettenradgarnitur - Oktalink
Innenlager:
Shimano ES25, BSA-Oktalink
Bremshebel:
Shimano M486 Disc, Aluhebel, Griffweite einstellbar
Bremsen:
Shimano M486 Disc, Scheibenbremse vollhydraulisch
Nabe vorne:
Shimano M535 CL, Alunabe mit Schnellspanner, Centerlock
Nabe hinten:
Shimano M535 CL, Alu-Kassettennabe mit Schnellspanner, Centerlock
Speichen:
DT Revolution, 2.0/1.5, Inoxspeiche 2.0/1.5
Felge:
Rigida ZAC2000 Disc, Alufelge 26", geöst, 32 Loch
Reifen:
Conti Race-King, Reifen 26" x 2.0 faltbar
Steuersatz:
Ritchey OE A-Head, A-Head Zero-Logic System, integriert, Aluspacer
Vorbau:
Ritchey Kalloy AS-820 adjustable, A-Head-Vorbau, verstellbar, 4-Schrauben-Klemmung D: 31.8
Lenker:
Ritchey OE OS Rizer 620, Alu Rizer-Lenker, D: 31.8
Pedale:
KTM VP-528, MTB-Pedal symetrisch
Sattel:
Selle Italia X2 Lady TA
Sattelstütze:
Kalloy SP-380 gefedert, Alu-Schaft und Aluklemmung, D: 27,2
Gewicht: 12,9 kg (ohnen Pedalen)

oder 

*Cube Access WLS Pro *

Rahmen:  	Alu Superlite 7005 Double Butted, WLS-Geometry
Gabel: 	Suntour Epicon Air 100mm, Remote-Lockout
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: 	Shimano SLX
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus
Bremsen: 	hydraulische Scheibenbremse - Stroker Ryde
Kurbeln: 	Shimano M442 Octalink 44x32x22Z.
Zahnkranz: 	Shimano HG50 11-32Z.
Kette: 	Shimano HG53
Naben: 	Shimano Disc M525
Felgen: 	RFR ZX24
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25
Lenker: 	Easton EA50 Lowriser
Vorbau: 	Easton EA30
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integriert
Sattel: 	Scape Natural Shape 0.1 WLS
Sattelstütze: Scape Light 31.6mm
Pedale: 	Fasten Alu
Farben: 	Brown Green Print
Gewicht: 	ca. 12,6kg (kleinste Rahmenhöhe ohne Pedale)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit oder welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder gibt es noch ne andere Marke die besser ist?

Danke schonmal


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2010)

Ich finde beide nicht die Offenbarung für den Preis. Das Cube dazu noch fast frech für den Preis. Und dazu beide noch recht schwer!

Muss es denn ein Ladybike sein? Denn da ist es eben leider oft so, das die sich die angebliche "Ladygeo" trotz etwas minderer Komponenten recht teuer bezahlen lassen.

Solls nen Händler-Rad oder darfs auch nen Versender sein?

Wie groß biste? Schrittlänge?

Ich selbst fahr nen "Männerrahmen", kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2010)

Mal kurz, wie es auch hochwertiger geht für den Preis 

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...oducts/03003-Reba/SubProducts/03003-reba-0001


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?MakeLang=deutsch&MakeLangID=1&prodid=201011252-59

_Das _ist eine Ausstattung, bei der sich 1000 Euro lohnen! Das Zyankali ist nicht zu unrecht aktueller Testsieger in der BIKE...  

Ach ja: Damenrad? Warum?


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?MakeLang=deutsch&MakeLangID=1&prodid=201011252-59
> 
> _Das _ist eine Ausstattung, bei der sich 1000 Euro lohnen! Das Zyankali ist nicht zu unrecht aktueller Testsieger in der BIKE...
> 
> Ach ja: Damenrad? Warum?




Hi Gina!

Kurz ma OT 

Hast Du nen Schimmer, wie sich die Renner von Poison so machen? Ich liebäugel ja noch ein wenig mit einem "einfachen" Rennrad ohne viel Schnick Schnack!

Grüßle


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist eine Wucht! Die Ausstattungen sind sehr durchdacht und man kann individuell viel machen - mehr als im Shop erkennbar ist.  

Ich fahre ja das Curare (Enduro) und das Mescalin (Carbon-Hardtail) und bekomme im Frühjahr das ganz neu entwickelte Fully. Aber auch ein RR (Zeitfahrer) muss noch her...   

Auch wenn ich als von Poison Gesponserte natürlich viel Gutes reden könnte (müsste?  ), bin ich extrem kritisch mit meinen Rädern! Wenn´s nicht passt oder taugt, nehme ich es nicht. Immerhin hätte ich Alternativen, denn es gibt inzwischen auch Sponsoring-Angebote anderer Hersteller für mich. Aber ich bleibe bei Poison, weil ich superglücklich mit meinen Bikes bin und gern im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Möglichkeiten dazu beitragen will, dass die Marke bekannter wird. Wert ist sie´s! Canyon und Red Bull und wie sie alle heißen, sind nicht besser, aber mit mehr Aufwand beworben. Und vermutlich allein deshalb schon teurer - was der Kunde natürlich bezahlen muss... 

Mein Fazit:


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Das Mescalin ist super schön, das muss mn einfach so sagen , aber Carbon kommt mir (erstmal) nicht ins Haus 

Ich werd mich mit den Rennern mal in Ruhe auseinandersetzen, Komponentenmässig kenne ichn mich ja bei denen mal so noch überhaupt gar nicht aus.








Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist eine Wucht! Die Ausstattungen sind sehr durchdacht und man kann individuell viel machen - mehr als im Shop erkennbar ist.
> 
> Ich fahre ja das Curare (Enduro) und das Mescalin (Carbon-Hardtail) und bekomme im Frühjahr das ganz neu entwickelte Fully. Aber auch ein RR (Zeitfahrer) muss noch her...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Nimm nichts unter Ultegra!!! 105 ist zwar zuverlässig und langlebig, aber auch schwerer (gut, das wäre jetzt nicht so das Thema), aber der Unterschied im Schaltvorgang ist eben spür- und hörbar. 105er habe ich mehrfach im Jahr justieren müssen, Ultegra niemals. An meinem Traumrenner schaltet und bremst übrigens Campa!    (die allerdings keine Griffweitenverstellung hat wie Shimano!  )

Das Mescalin... Tja, ich selbst würde mir auch kein Carbon-MTB kaufen, weil zu teuer und zu empfindlich bei Stürzen. Aber wie gesagt: Poison sponsert mich...    Kaufen würde ich mir ein genial (SRAM!) aufgebautes Zyankali!


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Ich würde, nach Vergleich XT und X0 auch nie wieder was anderes als SRAM fahren 

Sponsoring ist schon geil....




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nimm nichts unter Ultegra!!! 105 ist zwar zuverlässig und langlebig, aber auch schwerer (gut, das wäre jetzt nicht so das Thema), aber der Unterschied im Schaltvorgang ist eben spür- und hörbar. 105er habe ich mehrfach im Jahr justieren müssen, Ultegra niemals. An meinem Traumrenner schaltet und bremst übrigens Campa!    (die allerdings keine Griffweitenverstellung hat wie Shimano!  )
> 
> Das Mescalin... Tja, ich selbst würde mir auch kein Carbon-MTB kaufen, weil zu teuer und zu empfindlich bei Stürzen. Aber wie gesagt: Poison sponsert mich...    Kaufen würde ich mir ein genial (SRAM!) aufgebautes Zyankali!


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich würde, nach Vergleich XT und X0 auch nie wieder was anderes als SRAM fahren



Selbst wenn man X9 mit XT vergleicht - was ja korrekt wäre...  
Ich drehschalte mit XO und gangwechsle mit X9. Ist im Fall des Falles das billigere Schaltwerk.


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wert ist sie´s! Canyon und Red Bull und wie sie alle heißen, sind nicht besser, aber mit mehr Aufwand beworben. Und vermutlich allein deshalb schon teurer - was der Kunde natürlich bezahlen muss...



Genau aus dem Grund, fahre ich Kona! 

Wie kommt man denn zu so einem Sponsorenvertrag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund, fahre ich Kona!




Claudia auch. Immer diese Überzeugungstäter...  



> Wie kommt man denn zu so einem Sponsorenvertrag?




Man sollte ein guter Image- und/oder Werbeträger sein. Also irgendwas zu bieten haben, was Aufmerksamkeit erregt.


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Claudia auch. Immer diese Überzeugungstäter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich meinen Lada Niva, der wird immer bestaunt ohne Ende 
WEIL, er hat einen Dachschaden. Ein Baum meinte, er müsse da mal eben drauffallen. Sieht sehr böse aus, aber der Hingucker allemal.
Braucht 15L und ist ein geiles Gefährt.

Wäre das ein Werbeträger? Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe hätte ich auch


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Man sollte ein guter Image- und/oder Werbeträger sein. Also irgendwas zu bieten haben, was Aufmerksamkeit erregt.



Gut, aber manchmal möchte man da nicht wirklich zwingend tauschen denk ich.

Wie gesagt, denk ma an mich, solltest Du zur Fernuni müssen


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Da hätte ich meinen Lada Niva, der wird immer bestaunt ohne Ende
> WEIL, er hat einen Dachschaden. Ein Baum meinte, er müsse da mal eben drauffallen. Sieht sehr böse aus, aber der Hingucker allemal.
> Braucht 15L und ist ein geiles Gefährt.
> 
> Wäre das ein Werbeträger? Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe hätte ich auch





Sehr geil


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehr geil



Aber ob Gina sowas meinte?


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Aber ob Gina sowas meinte?




Genau!  

Aber dann könnte doch auch mein Hund... Ein Hingucker ist dieses Fellmonster auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2010)

Genau DAS Zyankali hab ich bereits im Auge.... in L42 oder in L46 ist allerdings die riesen Frage.

Was dagegen spricht ist die nicht "mal eben" machbare Testfahrt  ob ich zu nem Standort fahre wo "meins" steht oder ich gleich zu Poison fahre macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Genau DAS Zyankali hab ich bereits im Auge.... in L42 oder in L46 ist allerdings die riesen Frage.
> 
> Was dagegen spricht ist die nicht "mal eben" machbare Testfahrt  ob ich zu nem Standort fahre wo "meins" steht oder ich gleich zu Poison fahre macht keinen Unterschied.



Also, ich habe ja ungefähr in Erinnerung, das wir beide in etwa gleich gross sind ;-)

42er Sitzrohr ist schon arg klein, ich habe am Stumpy bei ner Oberrohrlänge von 56 nen 45er Sitzrohr.

Kommt getz wohl auch ganz drauf an, wie die Sitzposition werden soll  und wie Deine Arm- und Beinlänge auch ist.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2010)

Die soll eher race orientiert sein.

Hab ne Schrittlänge von 83,5 cm  wären die Beine etwas kürzer, würd ich mir bei der Rahmenwahl nicht so schwer tun.

Vom Prinzip ist das 42er zu klein. Das 46er eine Spur zu groß.... *argh*

Dazu noch die Konkurrenz vom Ghost http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-series/miss-5700/ in 17,5 mit dem kürzeren Oberrohr.....

Wobei ich mein Herz an das Poison verloren habe... man kanns ja auch zurück schicken wenns nicht passt, nur auf den dazugehörigen Aufwand hab ich keine Lust.

Na, immerhin muß ich mich quasi "nur" zwischen 2 Bikes entscheiden


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen 77er Schritt. Also definitiv das 46 bei Dir würde ichn ganz schwer sagen.

Das Oberrohr ist noch kürzer als bei meinem Stumpy....da liegst dann noch nicht mal so drauf wie ich ;-)

Wie groß biste?

Und...nach kurzem Hinsehen...das Ghost ist ja wohl weder von der Geo noch von der Ausstattung akzeptabel....Weib oder Mädchen? ;-)



Honigblume schrieb:


> Die soll eher race orientiert sein.
> 
> Hab ne Schrittlänge von 83,5 cm  wären die Beine etwas kürzer, würd ich mir bei der Rahmenwahl nicht so schwer tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2010)

1,67m.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> 1,67m.



Wieso hab ich eigentlich so kurze Beine 

Ich bin 1,68.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2010)

Damit Du es leichter hast, dich für nen Bike zu entscheiden. Ich liege ständig zwischen zwei Größen.

Der große Vorteil beim Zyankali ist, daß ich es mir schon hergerichtet habe  und keinen Kompromiss in der Farbe machen müsste --> orange mit schwarzen Teilen 

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, könnte ich mir dieses Jahr das Poison kaufen und übernächstes das Ghost


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Damit Du es leichter hast, dich für nen Bike zu entscheiden. Ich liege ständig zwischen zwei Größen.
> 
> Der große Vorteil beim Zyankali ist, daß ich es mir schon hergerichtet habe  und keinen Kompromiss in der Farbe machen müsste --> orange mit schwarzen Teilen
> 
> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, könnte ich mir dieses Jahr das Poison kaufen und übernächstes das Ghost



Orange?????? Das ist ja krass 

Na ja, ich möchte auch noch soviel dies Jahr *seufz

Nen Traingshardtail, nen Rennrad....von der Geo her kommt das Zyankali meinem Stumpy ja bissken nah....das wär als Trainingsbike dann quasi super...aber niemals in orange *hehe


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2010)

Den Renner hab ich schon verschoben, nach einer Probefahrt, dann lieber erst ein zweites MTB.

Orange ist ne super Farbe  hab ich schon immer gern gehabt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Februar 2010)

orange rockt 

Und ich sehe schon: Ich brauche kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich mich jetzt nach 2 Jahren mit meinem ersten nach einem anderen, zweiten MTB umsehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> orange rockt
> 
> Und ich sehe schon: Ich brauche kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich mich jetzt nach 2 Jahren mit meinem ersten nach einem anderen, zweiten MTB umsehe




Ach Du, es gibt Weiber, die kaufen sichn innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate 3 Bikes


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Februar 2010)

ui, dann habe ich aber Nachholbedarf


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

Ich auch! Bei mir stehen nach 20 Jahren Biken erst sechs Stück rum!


----------



## scylla (1. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach Du, es gibt Weiber, die kaufen sichn innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate 3 Bikes



*schäm*

zwar nicht das "erste jahr", aber die 3-bikes marke hab ich letztes jahr auch geknackt 

also immer fleißig weiterkaufen... es gibt immer jemanden, der noch mehr spinnt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich eigentlich so kurze Beine
> 
> Ich bin 1,68.



Da bist du nicht alleine, mir geht´s genauso bei 1,69m.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

Ich auch. 173cm groß und nur 80cm Schrittlänge (-> Rahmengröße 18" beim Hardtail und 16" beim Enduro). Man nennt uns Kurzbeiner übrigens Sitzriesen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2010)

da bin ich ja mit 166cm und 80cm Schrittlänge eigentlich relativ langbeinig? Das macht die Rahmenauswahl auch nicht einfacher  Mir ist immer der Lenker zu weit weg


----------



## Fie (2. März 2010)

163cm HOCH und Schrittlänge 79. Geht mir genau so, Lenker immer so weit weg.
Schaun wir mal, wie es mit dem neuen Fully wird,
Ich kann mich bei den Hardtails einfach nicht entscheiden. Aber was ich will: es *muß orange sein!*


----------



## scylla (2. März 2010)

deswegen finde ich es auch irgendwie sinnfrei, dass manche händler oder hersteller rahmengrößen nur nach der schrittlänge aussuchen. dann stimmt vielleicht die überstandshöhe, aber alles andere nicht. und wenn man als newbie mit keiner ahnung von nichts so beraten wird... wie soll man's denn besser wissen 

mein künftiges ht wird übrigens ganz langweilig schwarz-weiß mit ein paar roten schrauben. die altteilesammlung im keller will es so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. März 2010)

Schau doch mal evtl. nach einem Steppenwolf Timber Race XT, das kostet zwar 1100  (aber die 100 Rabatt bekommst du sicher irgendwo), da hast eine gescheite Gabel dran, 9- und nicht 8-fach und eine sorglose Scheibenbremse, ausprobieren kannst es beim Händler auch, da hast du kein Versender-Risiko.
www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/timber/#


----------

